# Fri July 1st - Pulp Alternative Top Ten at HDIF in Brixton



## clandestino (Jun 27, 2011)

As this is the weekend that Pulp make their live return, playing Hyde Park on Sunday, we'll be playing Pulp's Alternative Top Top throughout the night - that is, the cooler songs by Pulp that hardly ever get played out. So no "Common People", no "Babies", but songs like "O.U." and "My Legendary Girlfriend".

Suggest songs that you'd like to be included in the Alternative Top Ten here!

Guest DJ Dr Maz (Mondo/NYC Popfest). Maz DJs at two of New York's best-loved indiepop club nights, Mondo and DeLuxe, and is part of the team behind NYC Popfest, so we're very happy to have him as our guest DJ

Friday July 1st
How Does It Feel To Be Loved?
Canterbury Arms, Brixton
9pm-2.30am


----------



## killer b (Jun 27, 2011)

it's not that danceable, but it's a great tune...



also, _oh me, oh myra._


----------



## clandestino (Jun 29, 2011)

Just going through all the votes on Facebook now. We appear to have had nominations for every single Pulp song..!


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2011)

I think I might actually be free for this!


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm going to come! How  much is it in?


Did this on facebook, but my votes:

Razzamatazz
Lipgloss
Underwear
Mile End

and, having been reminded by the mixcloud:

Stacks.


----------



## clandestino (Jun 30, 2011)

Here's the link for the podcast, nay _Pulp_cast, if you will...

http://www.mixcloud.com/hdif/pulp-alternative-top-ten/

I don't think it's a requirement to offer guest list these days, but fuck it. I'll stick you on the list Spangles. Nine more spots going if anyone wants one...


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 30, 2011)

i'd love to but i'll be in another county  hope it's all fab


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 30, 2011)

ianw said:


> Here's the link for the podcast, nay _Pulp_cast, if you will...
> 
> http://www.mixcloud.com/hdif/pulp-alternative-top-ten/
> 
> I don't think it's a requirement to offer guest list these days, but fuck it. I'll stick you on the list Spangles. Nine more spots going if anyone wants one...



oh you are so lovely!


----------



## clandestino (Jul 3, 2011)

Photos of Friday night's HDIF!
http://www.howdoesitfeel.co.uk/july12011a.html


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2011)

We nearly made it there!


----------



## clandestino (Jul 4, 2011)

Steve sent me a text at midnight saying he was coming along, and he finally got there at 2.45am, just in time to talk to me while I packing away my decks...doh!

It was a fun night!


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 4, 2011)

was lovely - and very warm!  excellent warm up for the main event.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 4, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> was lovely - and very warm!  excellent warm up for the main event.


 
Enjoyed your drunken tweets from there!


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 4, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Enjoyed your drunken tweets from there!


 
rah!


----------

